# Bremswiderstände bei Bremsung mit FU?



## funkdoc (25 März 2008)

hi

ein kollege wollte es nicht wahrhaben dass man mit einem FU auch bremsen kann

er meinte das kann man nur mit bremswiderständen...

wolte mal euch fragen was er damit eigentlich meint?

grüsse


----------



## HDD (25 März 2008)

Hi,
wenn du den Fu in 4Q betreibst kann der auch Bremsen also Energie aufnehmen und dafür brauchst du Bremswiderstände!
Genau kannst dir das auf der SEW HP ansehen.

HDD


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (25 März 2008)

Hallo!
Ich verweise da mal auf:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Frequenzumrichter
(Rückspeisung und Vierquadrantenbetrieb)

Gruß
Timo


----------



## moeins (25 März 2008)

Bremswiderstände sind eigentlich immer notwendig wenn ich große Massen relativ schnell verzögern muß. D.h. zum Beispiel bei Hebewerken oder Zentrifugen.  

Wenn ich die Masse ohne Bremswiderstand schnell abbremse wirkt der Motor wie ein Generator und erzeugt mir viel Energie in Form einer höheren Zwischenkreisspannung. 
Da diese in den meisten Fällen nicht ins Netz zurückgespeist wird (wie beim 4Q-Betrieb), wird der Umrichter in Störung (Überspannung) gehen oder irgendwann die internen Kondensatoren zerstören !

Deshalb führt man diese überschüssige Energie einfach über einen (Brems-) Widerstand ab.


----------



## funkdoc (25 März 2008)

ja aber die bremswiderstände sind doch schon in vielen fu's integriert...

was kann er da gemeint haben?

grüsse


----------



## lorenz2512 (25 März 2008)

hallo,
nee, die must du extra kaufen und anbauen.


----------



## MSB (25 März 2008)

Also ich kenne keinen einzigen FU der Bremswiderstände integriert hat,
das ist alleine schon aus Wärmegründen immer ein externes Bauteil.

Was aber sehr viele FU's integriert haben, ist ein sog. Bremschopper,
also das Leistungsteil um den Widerstand "kontrolliert" zu bestromen.

Ansonsten bei einem wirklichen dynamischen Bremsbetrieb, ohne Zusatzbauteile, resultiert das im Regelfall immer in der Meldung "Überspannung im ZWK".

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## funkdoc (25 März 2008)

sag ich ja dass man da auch mit herkömmlichen fu's asynchronmotore bremsen kann.

grüsse


----------



## lorenz2512 (25 März 2008)

hallo,
ist bei dir scheinbar nicht richtig angekommen, die meisten fu's haben einen brems chopper integriert, aber du must extra den widerstand haben.


----------



## crash (25 März 2008)

Die bremswiderstände sind dazu da die generatorische leistung zu verbraten die beim abbremsen des antriebs entsteht.
ohne bremswiderstand steigt der fu aus-->störung zwischenkreisspannung zu hoch


----------



## edi (25 März 2008)

> sag ich ja dass man da auch mit herkömmlichen fu's asynchronmotore bremsen kann


 
Vielleicht meint er ja garnicht bremsen, sondern einfach das langsame runterfahren der Frequenz über die Rampenfunktion, also ohne Bremschopper....


----------



## Motorwickler (25 März 2008)

MSB schrieb:


> Also ich kenne keinen einzigen FU der Bremswiderstände integriert hat,
> das ist alleine schon aus Wärmegründen immer ein externes Bauteil.
> 
> Was aber sehr viele FU's integriert haben, ist ein sog. Bremschopper,
> ...



Doch, es gibt einige FU mit integrierten BWs gerade im unteren leistungsbereich. die sind für ein paar kWs gut.
 bei mehr verzögerungsleistung kann man meist noch zusätzliche Widerstände beipacken.


----------



## MSB (25 März 2008)

@Motorwickler
Gut, ich bleibe zwar dabei das ICH keinen kenne,
aber Interessehalber, von welchen Herstellern sprichst du gerade?

Das extremste Beispiel war bei mir mal ein Sinamics S120 mit Servo (ca. 16Nm),
Umrichter hatte 7,5kW, und der BW war mindestens genau so groß wie der für 7,5kW ohnehin schon riesige (Baugröße) Sinamics.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Hartmut Lux (25 März 2008)

Ein FU kann einen Antrieb auch über Gleichstrombremsung stillsetzen. Hierbei wird die Bremsenergie innerhalb des Motors umgesetzt. Fa. Siemens hat in ihrer MM420-Serie den Brems-Chopper wegrationalisiert (wegen 3ct fufzig Hardware) und eine Gleichstrom-Kompound-Bremsung eingeführt, welche wegen des ebenfalls wegrationalisierten PTC-Einganges je nach Anwendungsfall auch den Antrieb schädigen kann. 

FU's mit integriertem Bremswirderstand git es übrigens z.B. Movimot von SEW, wenn der Motor keine Bremse hat, habe aber auch schon andere gesehen, wie z.B einige Bauformen des Unidrive SP von Controltechniques bei denen die sich Bremswiderstände in den Kühlkörper einbauen lassen.

Bei sehr langsamen Runterfahren oder geringer Last "frißt" die Verlustleistung des FU's die Bremsenergie.


----------



## Zottel (26 März 2008)

Weil es schade ist, die Energie am Widerstand zu verbraten, bietet es sich für mehrere Antriebe, die nicht gleichzeitig bremsen müssen, auch an, die Zwischenkreise parallel zu schalten.
Ohne zusätzliche Hardware nutzen dann die motorisch arbeitenden Antriebe die Energie. Ebenso kann dann eine Rückspeiseeinheit für alle gemeinsam genutzt werden.


----------



## moeins (26 März 2008)

funkdoc schrieb:


> ja aber die bremswiderstände sind doch schon in vielen fu's integriert...
> 
> was kann er da gemeint haben?
> 
> grüsse



Bremswiderstände haben in der Regel mehrere hundert Watt, also eine entsprechend große Kühlfläche, so das sie sich schon deshalb nicht baulich in die FU's integrieren lassen.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (26 März 2008)

moeins schrieb:


> Bremswiderstände haben in der Regel mehrere hundert Watt, also eine entsprechend große Kühlfläche, so das sie sich schon deshalb nicht baulich in die FU's integrieren lassen.


 


Das kann man so nicht allgemein sagen.... Es gibt Bremswiderstände zB von SEW und Siemens die kannst du unter die Umrichter bauen. Bei Movimot sind die Widerstände eingebaut.

Es hängt halt immer von der Grösse der Antriebe ab. Viele unserer Bremswiderstände findest Du auf dem Dach der Schaltschränke


----------



## funkdoc (26 März 2008)

ja ich meinte die gleichstrombremsung der siemens FUs. soweit ich weiss, wird da gleichstrom (stärke abhängig von den motordaten) über zwei wicklungen geschickt, während da die masse noch in bewegung ist. natürlich muss das auch ein chopper übernehmen, man kann ja da nicht konstant gleichstrom drüberschicken, das würde nat. den antrieb schädigen.

aber wie es genau funktioniert weiss ich auch nicht.

hab bis jetzt eigentlich mehr mit antrieben mit magnetbremse zutun gehabt.

grüsse


----------



## Zottel (26 März 2008)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> ...
> Es hängt halt immer von der Grösse der Antriebe ab. Viele unserer Bremswiderstände findest Du auf dem Dach der Schaltschränke


Darüberhinaus auch von der zulässigen oder erwarteten Einschaltdauer. Bei einmaligem Bremsen einer kleinen Masse bis zum Stillstand mit kaltem Bremswiderstand wird der größte Teil der Energie als Wärme im Bremswiderstand gespeichert und später abgegeben.
Bei langem und/oder häufigem Bremsen (Senkbetrieb Lastenaufzug) muß der Widerstand die volle Leistung an die Umgebung abführen können und die sich einstellende Gleichgewichtstemperatur dauerhaft aushalten.


----------



## funkdoc (28 März 2008)

hab hier mal was interessantes zur gleichstrombremsung gefunden


1.2 Gleichstrombremsung

Zur Abbremsung des Motors wird ein Bremsgleichstrom, der durch die Motorwicklung fließt, verwendet.
Dieser Bremsgleichstrom erzeugt im Stator ein räumlich stillstehendes Magnetfeld. Der Läufer
versucht dem Feld im Stator zu folgen. Dadurch entsteht ein drehzahlabhängiges Bremsmoment, das
zum Stillstand des Motors führt. Das Bremsmoment ist auch abhängig vom Quadrat des Motorstromes.
Die Höhe des Motorstromes sollte den doppelten Bemessungsstrom nicht überschreiten. Die
Gleichstrombremsung bietet die Möglichkeit, durch Veränderung des Motorstromes das Bremsmoment und die Bremszeit einzustellen. Die Bremswirkung endet bei Stillstand des Läufers und der Motor
kann nicht in entgegengesetztem Drehsinn anlaufen. Ein Drehzahlwächter ist deshalb nicht erforderlich.
Eine Haltebremsung ist mit diesem Bremsverfahren nicht möglich.

http://www.hs-weingarten.de/home/st...raktikumsversuche/technologie_und_bremsen.pdf


----------



## funkdoc (28 März 2008)

und das hab ich bei denen auf einer seite gefunden

siemensianische Compound-Bremsung

Diese Technik, die besonders bei kleinen Motorleistungen sehr gut funktioniert, bremst Motor und Last durch Gleichstromeinspeisung ab, behält aber die Kontrolle über die Motordrehzahl und erlaubt somit ein kontrolliertes Bremsen entlang einer vorgegebenen Rampe. Die kinetische Energie wird bei diesem Verfahren nicht vom Umrichter aufgenommen, sondern im Motor in Wärme umgesetzt. Beim Abbremsen gibt die Positionierregelung die Drehzahlsollwerte als Bremsrampe vor. Gleichzeitig beaufschlagt der Umrichter den jetzt generatorisch betriebenen Motor mit einem Gleichstrom und bremst so die Bewegung kontrolliert ab. Andreas Brandl betont: Auch hier zeigt sich, dass wir mit einfachsten Mitteln eine moderne Lösung geschaffen haben, um für Anwender preislich attraktiv zu bleiben."


gibts da bei anderen marken wie ABB, SEW, Lenze, AB, mitsibishihihi.... auch was vergleichbares?

die compound bremsung kommt bei allen siemens niederspannungs-frequenzumrichter vor.
micromaster...


----------



## funkdoc (3 April 2008)

hat da keiner was für mich?


----------



## Per (4 April 2008)

*Gleichstrombremsung (DCB)*

@ funkdoc

bei Lenze   heißt es Gleichstrombremsung (DCB) 
Beschreibung: 

Die Gleichstrombremsung ermöglicht ein schnelles Abbremsen des Antriebs in
den Stillstand ohne den Einsatz eines externen Bremswiderstands. Die Gleichstrombremse
kann über Klemme oder automatisch aktiviert werden.
Das Bremsmoment beträgt ca. 20 ... 30 % des
Motor-Bemessungsmoments. Es ist geringer als bei generatorischem
Bremsen mit externem Bremswiderstand.
Sie können eine Bremsspannung oder einen Bremsstrom vorgeben.
Die automatische Gleichstrombremsung verbessert das Anlaufverhalten
des Motors z. B. beim Betrieb von Hubwerken.


gruß per


----------



## Martin L. (5 April 2008)

Halo Profi´s,

also der normale Antriebsaufbau sieht bei uns technologisch immer wie folgt aus:

1.  Netzfilter
2.  Netzdrossel
3.  FU, Servoregler etc.
4.  Bremswiderstand
5.  Ankerdrossel (nicht bei jedem Antrieb)

Bei kleinen Reglern z.B. bis 5,5 KW sind die Komponenten alle Unterbaufähig (Sinamics PW340, SEW Movidrive etc.) andernfalls müßen
sie immer extern aufgebaut werden.

Um die Antriebe(CNC Wälzfräsmaschinen) bei uns aus hohen Vorschubgeschwndigkeiten optimal zu positionieren (abzubremsen) ist immer ein Bremswiderstand einzusetzen!


----------



## IBN-Service (5 April 2008)

MSB schrieb:


> @Motorwickler
> Gut, ich bleibe zwar dabei das ICH keinen kenne,
> aber Interessehalber, von welchen Herstellern sprichst du gerade?
> 
> ...



Hallo Manuel,
da der MW dir ja nicht mehr antworten kann   geb ich meinen Senf dazu:

Z.B Rexroth IndraDrive C und auch die EcoDrive haben integrierte
Bremstransistoren und Bremswiderstände.
Die großeren Drives besitzen zusätzlich die Möglichkeit, externe
Bremswiderstände anzuschliessen.

Die IndraDrive C lassen sich auch als Wechselrichter betreiben, also über
externe Zwischenkreiseinspeisung.


CU

Jürgen

.


----------



## MW (6 April 2008)

IBN-Service schrieb:


> da der MW dir ja nicht mehr antworten kann  geb ich meinen Senf dazu:


 
Schreib da bitte das du den MotorWickler meinst und nicht mich  

Ich fühl mich sonst noch angesprochen


----------

